# My mom wrap a chance has a baby and I need help taking care of them what find of food



## helenaR839 (Oct 18, 2014)

Every one


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 18, 2014)

.... ?


----------



## fuzyjack (Oct 19, 2014)

What??


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 19, 2014)

Do you mean to ask, what kind of food to feed baby rabbits?


----------



## helenaR839 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes the same you feed big


----------



## helenaR839 (Oct 19, 2014)

Rabbits


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 19, 2014)

No, not the same. How old are the baby rabbits? Here's a rough guide:

1-5 weeks old: Mother's milk
5-8 weeks old: Wean on to alfalfa hay and pellets
2-6 months old: Unlimited alfalfa hay and unlimited pellets
6 months old onwards: Unlimited timothy hay and 1/4 cup pellets


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 19, 2014)

If you found a baby rabbit outside and its eyes are open, PUT IT BACK!
If its eyes are not open, TAKE IT TO A WILDLIFE REHAB.


----------



## helenaR839 (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok because my mother cat just had a newborn baby and I got the &#9829; mother cat from one of my cousins


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Oct 20, 2014)

So, you're saying your cat got the baby bunny??
I agree with Watermelons, take it to a wildlife rehab *asap*.


----------



## JBun (Oct 20, 2014)

I think you need to be more clear on what you are asking here. Are you asking what to feed a baby rabbit or what to feed a new born kitten? What exactly is it you need to know how to feed and why? You haven't given us any details about the situation, so it's impossible for us to make any sort of recommendations or help in any way. If it is a baby rabbit, where did it come from, is it's mother around, and is she feeding it, and how old is it?


----------

